# Best 14ft Vboat conversion!



## Prowelder (Feb 1, 2016)

Doing my first jon boat conversion. I have an advantage because I'm a welder fabricator with a huge shop, but I'm an average guy with 3 kids living paycheck to paycheck lol. I bought this boat for $200 and a trailer for $150. I'm on a $1000 budget. I've looked at most of the boats like mine and I'm about to show you guys what I'm doing. I have all the framing done. I'm working on the livewell, and electrical. (Radio, fishfinder, lights, etc.) I've ever built a livewell before and want to do it with one pump if anybody has any advice please let me know.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice fab work on that tin! 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Androsyn (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking good man! Keep at it!


----------



## JET4 (Feb 1, 2016)

nice work


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice rig!!!

You can use one pump for a livewell. Keep it in the stern for fill up/refresh in combination with a drainhole that can accept a spout to protect from overfill. Pull the spout when you want to drain it.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 3, 2016)

That's a strong thread title to live up to! A boat and trailer for $350 is hard to pass up, good find. Awesome structural work. Love seeing everything welded in. What size motor you looking to power it with? My livewell works off a one pump system like Ictalurus explained. Subbed for more progress.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 3, 2016)

You're going to skin over those welds with aluminum sheeting?


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 7, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> That's a strong thread title to live up to! A boat and trailer for $350 is hard to pass up, good find. Awesome structural work. Love seeing everything welded in. What size motor you looking to power it with? My livewell works off a one pump system like Ictalurus explained. Subbed for more progress.


I have 2 motors that I got for free! A 8.0 Johnson and a 7.5 honda. Going to see which one runs better. It pays to have good friends. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 7, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> You're going to skin over those welds with aluminum sheeting?


I'm going to use wood and carpet. Keep it friendly for the kids.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 7, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> Nice rig!!!
> 
> You can use one pump for a livewell. Keep it in the stern for fill up/refresh in combination with a drainhole that can accept a spout to protect from overfill. Pull the spout when you want to drain it.


I only want to put one hole in the boat. I've seen some youtube videos and I think I've got it figured out.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 5, 2016)

Did a little sanding today and welded in my front anchor storage box!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 9, 2016)

Started on my livewell today.


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## okavango (Mar 9, 2016)

https://flow-rite.com › livewell-builder . One pump is certainly possible, the flow-rite valve seems to be a great idea, I have ordered one, but not yet tried it out. Good looking boat.


----------



## ProduceMan (Mar 9, 2016)

We use this a lot on the west coast for a live bait tank water supply with a ball valve to regulate or shut off. https://www.boatdepot.com/p-3880/aquaworld-e-z-release-mounting-bracket-pump-ez-500?gclid=CIzyt-OotcsCFc-FfgodB. No holes thru the hull below the waterline and it'll work better than those rear facing intakes, especially when underway. A drain near the top of the tank, then a thru hull above the waterline in 1 1/4" for the discharge. This is for a recirculating system but the pump could be used for a static livewell.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 11, 2016)

Cut a foot-and-a-half out of the width of this trailer and shortened it about the same. Going to be the tank trailer for my jon

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 12, 2016)

Livewell


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 12, 2016)

Set her in the pool to check for leaks. The water looks like a lake anyway lol. I did build this pool and deck tho.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 12, 2016)

Prowelder said:


> Livewell
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Can I run a livewell by circulating the same water or does it have to have continuous freshwater?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 13, 2016)

fresh is better, but if not youll need to have an aerator that can handle the amount of gallons/bait you will keep.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 18, 2016)

Can anyone help me identify this boat

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it's an alumicraft from the 50s. I stripped and cleaned the whole boat there are no markings 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalRiverFishing (Mar 20, 2016)

Prowelder said:


> I think it's an alumicraft from the 50s. I stripped and cleaned the whole boat there are no markings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Sure looks just like the 1950 Aluma Craft in this ad:


----------



## CrystalRiverFishing (Mar 20, 2016)

Kismet answered a question about Aluma Craft in another thread on this site. He posted some helpful links there: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=39986

Here's another Aluma Craft thread with lots of info: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358685


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 21, 2016)

Ha. Seeing that boat in the pool was awesome.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 26, 2016)

Installed the rail. I'm very happy with it. I think it came out good. Plus it added another 3 inches to the width and 9 inches overall height. I think it will be the perfect height to keep the kids from falling overboard. I can't wait until this thing is done

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice job!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 26, 2016)

You have skills, Sir.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 26, 2016)

I put a layer of "coat it" on the bottom. I'll let you know how it works

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 26, 2016)

Kismet said:


> You have skills, Sir.
> 
> =D> =D> =D>


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 28, 2016)

Did a little painting.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 4, 2016)

Installed the floor. Made a bench seat next to me for the kids, and carpeted/installed the rails on the trailer. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRexJ (Apr 13, 2016)

Your welding skills are SUPERIOR!!

I'm going to use aluminum to frame mine, but I'll be using rivets I think..


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 13, 2016)

I will likely be doing this same work to my boat. Great job man!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 15, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> I will likely be doing this same work to my boat. Great job man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you. What year and model is your boat?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice! Pods?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like a great job so far. 

I'm curious about the rails, especially when at the dock and trying to get over them. Perhaps they just look taller than they really are. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 17, 2016)

Texas Prowler said:


> Nice! Pods?
> 
> Sent from the dust in front of you!


I don't think I will need pods, but I can always add them I have plenty of aluminum sheet metal laying around I could weld up if necessary

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 17, 2016)

huntinfool said:


> Looks like a great job so far.
> 
> I'm curious about the rails, especially when at the dock and trying to get over them. Perhaps they just look taller than they really are.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Those are only 8 inches tall

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 17, 2016)

Prowelder said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great job so far.
> ...


Gotcha, just concerned about kids stepping over them from a dock to get in and catching a toe and taking a spill. 

Most docks here are about rub rail height on my boat. 

Probably different for yours. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (Apr 17, 2016)

What did you use to coat the outside and inside of your boat?was that to prevent leaks? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 17, 2016)

mrm4155 said:


> What did you use to coat the outside and inside of your boat?was that to prevent leaks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Coat-it "goop" yes it's an aluminum boat sealer with Kevlar

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (Apr 17, 2016)

Prowelder said:


> mrm4155 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use to coat the outside and inside of your boat?was that to prevent leaks?
> ...


Awesome I'm about to work on a 14' v hull I just bought. Can you primer and paint over it? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 17, 2016)

mrm4155 said:


> Prowelder said:
> 
> 
> > mrm4155 said:
> ...


Yes it is kind of pricey but well worth it

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2016)

That looks like a tall 8 inches! Love the location of the livewell being up front. Just now noticing the triangular storage area up front. Great job not wasting much space under the deck.


----------



## mrm4155 (Apr 19, 2016)

your welding skills are superior! what filler did you use on your spool gun? did you preheat the aluminum before every weld? im going to weld my boat here in the next couple weeks, would like some tips if you can give any.


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 20, 2016)

Are the supports welded or riveted in? Did you weld anything directly to the hull?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (Apr 20, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> Are the supports welded or riveted in? Did you weld anything directly to the hull?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think he did. I think all his framing is welded. I don't know what welder he used maybe tig or mig welder. They say tig is best for aluminum. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 20, 2016)

I've got a friend who welds aluminum for a living and has all the tools needed, but I'm curious because I would be slightly skeptical to weld to the hull. I guess it just seems intimidating to me? Lol


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2016)

Did a little painting. Seeing the light at the end of the tunnel! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> That looks like a tall 8 inches! Love the location of the livewell being up front. Just now noticing the triangular storage area up front. Great job not wasting much space under the deck.


Thanks. The triangle box is for the anchor.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2016)

mrm4155 said:


> your welding skills are superior! what filler did you use on your spool gun? did you preheat the aluminum before every weld? im going to weld my boat here in the next couple weeks, would like some tips if you can give any.


No spool gun lol. It's all tig welded with 3/32 3003 aluminum wire. No preheat.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> Are the supports welded or riveted in? Did you weld anything directly to the hull?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No rivets all welds

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> I've got a friend who welds aluminum for a living and has all the tools needed, but I'm curious because I would be slightly skeptical to weld to the hull. I guess it just seems intimidating to me? Lol


This is my first build. I've learned a lot but definitely a fun project 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 24, 2016)

I want you to be my friend.


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 28, 2016)

This is to show my uprights for the rail were cut at 8" an overall 9" height. This was measured by my youngest waist line Standing on the deck that drops 6"

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 30, 2016)

This is what $16 can get you on ebay. 
Waterproof led strips with 3m. Just peel and stick

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Apr 30, 2016)

Me next!!!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## huntinfool (May 1, 2016)

Still looks great. Don't worry about the rails, if you're happy with them, then they are great. I only said something, because I know how kids can be at the dock trying to get into the boat. Plus as I stated above, most docks here are about as tall as the boat, so you'd have to step up and over the rail 9" and then into the boat with a 6" drop. No one is calling you out or questioning your decision. I think it's just that they look so big on that boat. Just be careful getting in and out and I think you'll be fine. 
Like the lights, I did the same to mine, but I want to redo them. Mind posting up what you bought? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (May 1, 2016)

huntinfool said:


> Still looks great. Don't worry about the rails, if you're happy with them, then they are great. I only said something, because I know how kids can be at the dock trying to get into the boat. Plus as I stated above, most docks here are about as tall as the boat, so you'd have to step up and over the rail 9" and then into the boat with a 6" drop. No one is calling you out or questioning your decision. I think it's just that they look so big on that boat. Just be careful getting in and out and I think you'll be fine.
> Like the lights, I did the same to mine, but I want to redo them. Mind posting up what you bought?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


If you do second guess your rail decision, with your welding skills I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to make a gate with the existing rails so it would be easier for people to get in n out

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 3, 2016)

mrm4155 said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Still looks great. Don't worry about the rails, if you're happy with them, then they are great. I only said something, because I know how kids can be at the dock trying to get into the boat. Plus as I stated above, most docks here are about as tall as the boat, so you'd have to step up and over the rail 9" and then into the boat with a 6" drop. No one is calling you out or questioning your decision. I think it's just that they look so big on that boat. Just be careful getting in and out and I think you'll be fine.
> ...


I have considered that. We'll see how it goes. Most of the docks around here are tall and have ladders. Except for our lake gaston house

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 3, 2016)

This is what I got they have all different lengths. I'm putting these green ones outside the boat

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool (May 3, 2016)

I have some in mine and they work, but I accidentally bought 2 different kinds. I was told to get the 5050 lights as they are a tri chip. Meaning that have the red, green, and blue LED in one. Mine are set so I can change the color on them. I'm going to redo mine. Plus I didn't get any light on my rear deck. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 4, 2016)

Finished the headlights and anchor rollers. Also installed the back deck

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ATW (May 4, 2016)

Great paint scheme. Wish I would've done something radical on mine--but I hate painting.


----------



## Prowelder (May 9, 2016)

Did a lil work tonight. Installed the exterior green led lights and some storage lights in the back compartment

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (May 9, 2016)

Is that a 14 foot alumacraft.... it looks similar to a boat I had before I found the alumacraft I am working on now.


----------



## Prowelder (May 10, 2016)

CrappieSlayer36 said:


> Is that a 14 foot alumacraft.... it looks similar to a boat I had before I found the alumacraft I am working on now.


Yeah I think it's a 1950 Alumacraft 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbeaux (May 11, 2016)

Dude you are my hero!  That is an amazing build. I have two questions: What size aluminum angle did you use for the decking? And did you make a stencil for the grass and cattails or is it available commercially? Paint job is really nice I'm impressed. 

Jimmy


----------



## Prowelder (May 11, 2016)

Jimbeaux said:


> Dude you are my hero!  That is an amazing build. I have two questions: What size aluminum angle did you use for the decking? And did you make a stencil for the grass and cattails or is it available commercially? Paint job is really nice I'm impressed.
> 
> Jimmy


1 x 1 x 1/8 angle. Yes i bought a $12 stencil off eBay. FYI this is my 1st build. I'm planning on getting a 20 -24 ft aluminum boat and doing it all over again in a couple years. I knew my wife would flip if I brought home a boat that big as a first project. Besides this will be good for getting around in those tight areas. Lol thank you very much. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 14, 2016)

Finished my electrical work

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2016)

Prowelder said:


> Set her in the pool to check for leaks. The water looks like a lake anyway lol. I did build this pool and deck tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



AWESOME! :beer: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (May 16, 2016)

This is an AMAZING build! Very impressive!


----------



## Prowelder (May 21, 2016)

Making progress on my front deck

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunpackinpanda (May 22, 2016)

dude that build is sick

Your local maker of blades 
AB knives


----------



## fender66 (May 23, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Prowelder (May 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 28, 2016)

Maiden voyage success!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (May 29, 2016)

Congrats! Should get many years of fun out of her now....


----------



## Prowelder (May 29, 2016)

Tupperware bins and rod locker storage!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 29, 2016)

She came a long way!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 29, 2016)

Awesome job man, I'll give it 2 years before you post that you've sold her to buy a bigger boat for the growing family  Awesome Job!!!


----------



## dlredneck (May 29, 2016)

great job love to be able to do that to my boat but don't have a aluminum welder.

quick question did make it with in your budget?

again great job


----------



## Prowelder (May 30, 2016)

dlredneck said:


> great job love to be able to do that to my boat but don't have a aluminum welder.
> 
> quick question did make it with in your budget?
> 
> again great job


Under budget!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 30, 2016)

After the test run I realized I needed to raise the transom, so I brought it up 6 inches.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 30, 2016)

After the test run I realized I needed to raise the transom, so I brought it up 6 inches.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 30, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> Awesome job man, I'll give it 2 years before you post that you've sold her to buy a bigger boat for the growing family  Awesome Job!!!


I plan on it but I won't sell this is perfect for the little lakes. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (May 30, 2016)

wow looks great

why did you raise the transom like that? Do you have a long shaft motor?


----------



## Prowelder (May 30, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> wow looks great
> 
> why did you raise the transom like that? Do you have a long shaft motor?


Yeah. I have a Honda 7.5 my buddy gave me. It was sitting too low. Only about 2" off the ground trailored. It was about 14" under boat bottom. Now it's 8" I hope it works out. I'm taking it to gaston this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66 (May 30, 2016)

AMAZING JOB!


----------



## perchjerker (May 30, 2016)

I see makes sense now

great looking family you have there


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> I see makes sense now
> 
> great looking family you have there


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2016)

The first trip to our Lake Gaston house was a success. But I need a bigger motor to get around out there for sure. I am looking for 15 horsepower

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> That's a strong thread title to live up to! A boat and trailer for $350 is hard to pass up, good find. Awesome structural work. Love seeing everything welded in. What size motor you looking to power it with? My livewell works off a one pump system like Ictalurus explained. Subbed for more progress.


Well what do you think? She's done


JET4 said:


> nice work




Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 5, 2016)

Simply amazing! The amount of work, attention to detail, and thought pertaining the family is what made this build what it is. Blew away my expectations! Tip of the cap to ya!!


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Simply amazing! The amount of work, attention to detail, and thought pertaining the family is what made this build what it is. Blew away my expectations! Tip of the cap to ya!!


Thank you sir! Your original comment pushed my drive a little. I want to build another, but I'm scared my wife will leave me lol.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 5, 2016)

Glad I could be of assistance lol. I'll be ready to hit the subscribe button if/when the wife is ready for another boat.


----------



## vwguru714 (Jun 7, 2016)

Subscribed

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## btalling (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice job! Love the casting deck design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood (Jun 10, 2016)

WOW, loved following this to completion :beer:


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 14, 2016)

I got a new 15 horsepower Honda motor so I had to reinforce the transom for the heavier motor. It worked great with no issues I can get this boat doing about 25 miles per hour now. 12 pound cat we caught last weekend at Lake Gaston

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Sep 14, 2016)

Perfect!

Certainly among the top five rehabs I've ever seen, maybe the top.

Great looking kids, as well.

It has been a pleasure watching your project develop and get finished.

Thank you.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## water bouy (Sep 14, 2016)

Awwesome job. Does it have flotation.

I see it now. Did you use wood to finish it out.


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 15, 2016)

I finally found a good motor for cheap got her painted up and new decals!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks AWESOME! NIce job!


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 16, 2016)

Kismet said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Certainly among the top five rehabs I've ever seen, maybe the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I have really enjoyed the build and the boat. Not going to lie. I might do another in the near future. I've been looking at some 21ft deep well aluminum boats. I'd like something I can take in the bay.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 16, 2016)

fender66 said:


> Looks AWESOME! NIce job!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks great! Thats a good looking motor. Might want to trim it up though! 



Prowelder said:


> I might do another in the near future. I've been looking at some 21ft deep well aluminum boats.



Oh... My... God... Yes!


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm having an issue with my motor. It's a 2000 honda 15hp. It ran perfectly last weekend in Lake gaston, but I tried it at my local fishing hole and the water was not flowing through the pee hole at top speed. I didn't realize until the motor slowed and started smoking. I let it sit and it started 1st pull and ran fine at low rpms with strong water flow. I gave it some gas and the pee stream stopped flowing. Tonight I took the lower unit apart and check the impeller. It is in perfect condition. I ran it in a bucket and the pee stream is strong even when I rev the engine it got stronger. The only thing I can think is that when the boat is planing somehow it is not sucking water in the intake. I'm confused because I ran it exactly the same here as I did at Lake Gaston. Same weight, gear same people. I'm wondering if maybe the water consistency is different. My local fishing hole is Dark Water Pretty Dirty. I have seen some outboard motors that have wings on the sides of the cavitation plate and I am wondering if maybe I need something like that? Please help

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds like the transom is a little too high.


----------



## chevyrulz (Sep 21, 2016)

get it on plane at speed & snap a picture of the water intake, likely it's dry or mostly dry, & it has to be totally covered in water or it loses pressure.

could either lower the motor by cutting down that transom bracket, or IF the motor is only a 1/2" or so too high, you can epoxy the top 1/2 of the water intake, if you only cover the top 1/3 to 1/2 it still gets plenty of water, it's just easier to clog in mud/weeds


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 21, 2016)

chevyrulz said:


> get it on plane at speed & snap a picture of the water intake, likely it's dry or mostly dry, & it has to be totally covered in water or it loses pressure.
> 
> could either lower the motor by cutting down that transom bracket, or IF the motor is only a 1/2" or so too high, you can epoxy the top 1/2 of the water intake, if you only cover the top 1/3 to 1/2 it still gets plenty of water, it's just easier to clog in mud/weeds


The anti cavitation plate sits 1 inch below the bottom of the boat. We have had tons of rain here this week I am going to take it out on the first nice day and check it out again

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 21, 2016)

water bouy said:


> Sounds like the transom is a little too high.


That's the only conclusion I can come up with also. That's weird it had no issues the first weekend I use this motor

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Sep 21, 2016)

The total weight may be the same each trip but if any of it moves to the front the motor rises higher.


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

If the transom is lowered, that would place the cavitation plate well below where it's suppose to be. Have you trimmed the motor up a peg? From your previous pictures, it looks like the lower until is very close to the hull.


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 22, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> If the transom is lowered, that would place the cavitation plate well below where it's suppose to be. Have you trimmed the motor up a peg? From your previous pictures, it looks like the lower until is very close to the hull.


I just let it sit like that when I'm not using it to save space in my garage. It sits straight up and down when I'm using it. Tonight I took it to a different spot and it worked perfectly? I'm so confused. I'm going back to the same place it messed up this weekend and I'm going to try again. I'll let you know

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 22, 2016)

water bouy said:


> The total weight may be the same each trip but if any of it moves to the front the motor rises higher.


I didn't move any gear. If anything the back was heavier I had a bucket of minnows lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome man. One of my favorite builds on here. Hey, what kind of aluminum did you use as the siding? (the strips you welded all around the inside of the boat that you welded the framing too?) 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 5, 2016)

She's been working perfectly! Idk what the problem was but she'll do a good 20mph. Thanks for the feedback people. Happy fishing. Striper season is finally here!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 5, 2016)

mrm4155 said:


> Awesome man. One of my favorite builds on here. Hey, what kind of aluminum did you use as the siding? (the strips you welded all around the inside of the boat that you welded the framing too?)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


1x1x1/8 inch tube

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 9, 2016)

this is how she sits when in use. I melted some wiring when I welded in the back transom support. I replaced the exterior green lights. I am going to do the interior blue LEDs when they come in the mail

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 21, 2016)

Well you guys were right. I bought a bigger boat the other day. I just couldn't pass up on this saltwater setup. $1900. Ive taken it out a few times works great. I'm ready for Colder Weather to roll in so I can get some stripers! Modification to begin soon.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 23, 2016)

hooked up with this Beast today

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 25, 2016)

Damn shes a biggun! I accidentally hooked one half that size of accident with a spinner bait. Once i got it to the edge of the boat is when it started fighting and got loose. Upon further inspection, i only had 2 willow leaves left on the end of my line. It chomped the metal wire in half lol. 

Glad to see you picked up another rig! Cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 2, 2016)

Picked up this bimini top brand new off eBay for $17 shipped. I'm very impressed! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Dec 16, 2016)

Well it's official I'm in the market for a new tin! Excited and sad at the same time. I traded title for title for this thing.!





Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 7, 2017)

Here is my next boat 1964 Orlando 15 footer. This is like the big brother of my 1950 alumicraft in this thread. I I picked this boat motor and trailer up for $400. I'm extremely excited about this build. This boat is very wide and about 2 feet longer than my old rig. I learned a ton during my first build, and I think this is going to be the perfect boat for me. It's right up my alley. It's old school and has a lot of character. I put myself on a 60 day time frame. As soon as I finish the boat I am building now for a customer I will be getting started. My budget for this project is $4k. I'm planning on purchasing a 30 horsepower Honda for $2k and a bow mount trolling motor for $300. That leaves $1,700 for the boat and trailer modifications. I'm not holding anything back on this boat. I plan on having three 12 volt batteries to power all my electronics (tons of lights and cool gadgets.) I will start a new post when I get started. I am brainstorming and any crazy off-the-wall ideas would be greatly appreciated. I really want to make this a head turner[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread was already a head turner but now youre just upping the ante. That Orlando looks nice and wide! I know you can make that a great family fishing rig!


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 7, 2017)

Wyatt said:


> This thread was already a head turner but now youre just upping the ante. That Orlando looks nice and wide! I know you can make that a great family fishing rig!


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrm4155 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey you start on that Orlando 15’ yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jul 19, 2018)

mrm4155 said:


> Hey you start on that Orlando 15’ yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold it. Ive done 10 boats since then.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

